# Our friends African Serval



## missmadison (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it's not my cat, so it's meet our friends kitty. Their African Serval. So beautiful, me and my boyfriend fell in love at first sight with it. The thing can jump and touch the ceiling in thier living room! The guy that owns it is willing to help my boyfriend go through classes and train so he can get his license so we can eventually own this amazing creature when we get our house next year. 

They also have a little yorkie and they get along so perfectly. The yorkie is the boss of the house.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

All I have to say is "WOW!" 8O


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

how big is that thing 8O


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Lovely cat, Not convinced it really should be a pet though, they look good in africa. Beautiful cat though


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Extier said:


> All I have to say is "WOW!" 8O


took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## stoop (Jun 6, 2005)

that is a crazy looking cat, im speechless really.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What an interesting looking cat, that is cool how it can jump up to the ceiling though


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Beautiful cat, but a little sad that it is trapped in a house....I'm sure it would be happier out in the wild where it belongs.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Beautiful creature! 

I agree with it being sad that they are kept as house pets, though...


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

But in a way couldnt the same thing be said about cats?

Its lovely, and scary too lol


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I have to google this... excuse my ignorance.. but it's a wild cat? not close to a domestic cat?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah it could, all our domestic pets originated from wild ones, I guess...though all in all, the serval is still essentially a wild animal, just like wolf is in the canine world.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> But in a way couldnt the same thing be said about cats?


Cats have been domesticated for thousands of years, African Servals are wild, still live in the wild, and retain all of their instincts. It's the same as someone keeping a lion or tiger, there's really no comparison to a housecat (even an outdoor cat). 

I do agree that he is quite beautiful, but respectfully _disagree_ that such an animal should be kept indoors, on a leash.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

ok. so it's originally a wild cat - wasn't cross bred to be somewhat domestic?

I should really google this before i get annoying with all these questions. Looks like a gorgeous animal though


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Nope - African Servals can be raised as any other big cat, in a domestic environment, but they are 100% wild animal.

Now the Savannah would be considered a "domestic" cat (much like the Junglebob), and is from a crossbreeding of Serval and domesticated felines.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

African Servals are on the endandered species list. IMO wild animals should either be left in the wild or kept in a Zoo with a endangered species breeding/protection programmes. They need to be looked after in an appropriate situation. I do not feel anyones house is sutible for a wild animal. As some one said earlier they are wild animals and not really suited as pets. Also as a wild animal they could turn at ant point. Just ask some magicians about white tigers. (HOORAY for the tigers I say.)

Domestic cats have been bred over thousands of years and are suited to the domestic envirinments. It doesn't stop these cats being beautiful but they are more beatiful in there natural environment. Rather than on a leash


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I simply don't agree with keeping _any_ wild animal as a pet, endangered or otherwise, if you cannot provide a home that closely mimics their natural environment. With smaller animals that's easier to do, but how many wolf owners can give their pets the equivalent of the 1,000+ miles wolf packs roam in one year? How many big cat owners can give their pets the space and habitat they would live in, in the wild?

Why do you think the best zoos in the world spend thousands of dollars to create habitats that are true to the animal? To make them happy, and content, and give them the closest possible thing they would have to a life in the wild.

Sorry to use this thread as a soapbox  It's very, very sad to me that it's not enough to appreciate a beautiful animal, but we want to confine it and keep it in _our_ world, for our enjoyment. Because given the option, I highly doubt this would be the Serval's choice.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

neat to know

missmadison, where do you live?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

YAY spacemonkey - well said!


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

I wanted to comment on this thread, but my mouth would get the best of me...It is a beautiful cat...But note the name "African Servel" it belongs in africa...

Spacemonkey is 100% right...

Miss Madison please dont consider getting one to be your pet...Leave them to the wild where they belong...


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I was asked to post this here 8) 

Check out this site, and scroll down. On the left there's an interesting article about exotic animal ownership in Florida.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Plain and simple, I think people who keep wild cats on the ENDANGERED SPECIES list are very selfish. I feel like they are helping the species into extinction just because they want to have something wild and beautiful and rare in their home. Taking it from the rest of the WORLD just because they want it close to them. *shakes head*

http://www.bigcatrescue.org/serval_photos.htm


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Did you read the rest of the posts in the thread, as well as the links provided?


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sorry missmadison.......as much as would love to be able to keep a wild cat, I have to admit that it would be for my own selfish reasons. I know that in my heart of hearts that it would NOT be fair to the animal in question.
At one time I owned a panther (black), and although I was giving it the best care that I could, I could see that it was not happy being kept on a leash. Yes, I had no choice but to keep it on a leash because if I didn't, it would have been only a matter of time before someone got too close at the wrong time and she would have done some serious damage. 
I eventually gave her to a wildlife reserve where she has been of great assistance in helping to replenish the wild panthers once again. 
I cried like a baby the day I gave her up, but, I went back about 2 years later to see her. She looked so happy in her new surroundings, and her kits were absolutely adorable. She remembered me and when she heard my voice call her name, she came out to see me. Once she allowed me to scratch her chin, she went back into her den and came out with her kittens one at a time. It was like she was saying......This is what I was meant to do, and because of your love for me, I can now do it. I like to think that she was saying "thanks for letting me be me". I still miss her and I hope that she is waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge. She has been gone for almost 17 years now. 
Please think long and hard about what you want, and what is best for the serval cat that you so deperately want. 

(Sorry this is so long, but, I am hoping that by telling my story, that people will think twice before they do something as selfish as I did).

Cat


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow, Cat. Thanks for sharing that 8)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

DEViNE^BRUNET said:


> why do u ask :?:


Because your post just seemed very out of place coming right after all of the other people's posts. 

Cat, that is an awesome story! Thanks for sharing, and thanks for doing what you did, which was obviously the best for her. 

Despite all the grit, I am really glad this whole conversation (and the other one in cat chat) came up. It's been really eye-opening and it's led me to some great websites like bigcat.org.


----------



## missmadison (Jan 10, 2005)

I have to say that i agree with most of points expressed here, and i respect everyones opinion equally. I want to add though that every animal in this world was wild at one point, when the word domesticated didnt exist. And because someone took in the cat and domesticated it is the reason why all of us can have them in our homes today. And yes, the serval is a wild animal, but what is the harm of giving it a life to live, shelter to be protected by, and nice owners to watch over its every move? If Florida game and wildlife didnt see a person fit to have such an animal in it's household as a pet, then they would in fact make it against the law to own a serval. You dont go through 1000 hours of training with an animal so you could further it's status of being endangered. There are many things much worse in this world, and when it comes down to it, I believe you either except that all animals are welcome into your home as a valued member, or that no animal, being that all animals are wild, should stay in the wild, where they came from.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

It is a beautiful animal, but I agree with others that it would be better off in the wild. 

There is a serval at a science museum near me. It came here as someone's pet, and ended up at the museum (not sure why). The sad thing is that all it does is pace back and forth repeatedly as if it has lost its mind from being locked up. It breaks my heart.

Hopefully, this lovely creature will live a happier life.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Mismaddison I'm glad you fimally replied. You are entirled to your opinion. you say you almost agree with everyones responses here. But you don't seem to have understood them! If you had read and understood them you would know what was wrong with keeping a Serva.

Just because you have had a thousand hours of training doesn't make it morally right. If you cant see what is wrong with keeping a bueatiful Wild animal on a leash in a domestic setting I feel sorry for you.

Yes domestic cats were once wild it doesn't mean that if they were wild now We would agree with them being domesticated. How can you keep a serval in areas similar to its habitat. Do you live with hundreds of mile of Savanah and forest as your back garden? I doubt that very much. Maybe we should all keep dolphins in our Baths ist a similar idea.

I think you have read what others have said but you obviously havn't understood. As a person who obviously loves animals I would hope that you would go back and read what others have said maybe visit the links that have been provided. I would hope then you could see the inhumanity of keeping such an animal as a Pet.


----------



## Opuss (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a wild cat. Definitely should not be kept as a pet in my view.

I have been speaking to the cat breeder whose web site I have done about early generation Bengal cats such as F1, F2, F3 and F4s.

NOT really pet material according to the breeder. She is also a renowned cat judge in the UK. And this kind of thing would create more demand for wild ones. Think they look better in their natural habitat.

Having said that, beautiful animal (but not as a pet!!!)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just saw in an old issue of our newpaper Serval cats are one of the most commonly seized exotic wildlife. http://www.dailystar.com/dailystar/allheadlines/78374.php

* Commonly seized exotic wildlife 

●Alligators, from the Southeast 

● Caimans, from South America 

● Crocodiles, from Africa and Australia 

● Cobras, from Africa 

● Gaboon vipers, from Africa 

● Out-of-state rattlesnakes, copperheads, water moccasins and other New World vipers 

● Serval cats, often confused with cheetahs, from Africa 

Source: Arizona Game and Fish Department *


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

missmadison said:


> what is the harm of giving it a life to live, shelter to be protected by, and nice owners to watch over its every move?


That all sounds nice and warm an fuzzy. But this animal is ENDANGERED. What it needs is help to survive and thrive in the wild. Keeping one as a pet when it could be placed into a protection/breeding program so the species doesn't become EXTINCT...is selfish. And in case you didn't read those links posted, many servals end up being abused or rescued or killed because people realize "duh...this animal is still wild, I can't stop it from spraying even after it is neutered, and oops, it's dangerous to have around my children." So the only way that your suggestion would really work...is in a perfect world where wild animals are man's best friend, cruelty doesn't exist, and there are no endangered animals.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those servals are amazing looking cats. I am not sure if it should be kept as a pet though. 

Don't they mate servals w/domestic cats to get a Savannah? Maybe a savannah is more ideal for a "home" cat.

Savannah>>


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

You're right, Stanky, that is where Savannah's come from.

I'm not _entirely_ comfortable with hybrid-breeding, but I would prefer a Savannah over a Serval in a domestic environment.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep, me too. Because Savannah's aren't endangered. Can you tell that I can't stress that enough?

MissMadison, I wanted to come back and say that it seems you are just one of the people who chooses to turn their head and choose not to see the long-term effects of your decision. I have no doubt you love animals very much. So if you are dead set on getting a serval, then I just BEG that you get one that cannot be used for breeding, cannot be returned to the wild, and needs to be rescued. There are plenty whose former owners *thought* owning one would be a great idea and then changed their mind. Please rescue one of these instead if you really will not change your mind about this.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

missmadison said:


> Well it's not my cat, so it's meet our friends kitty. Their African Serval. So beautiful, me and my boyfriend fell in love at first sight with it. The thing can jump and touch the ceiling in thier living room! The guy that owns it is willing to help my boyfriend go through classes and train so he can get his license so we can eventually own this amazing creature when we get our house next year.
> 
> They also have a little yorkie and they get along so perfectly. The yorkie is the boss of the house.


She has great marking's


----------

